# San Diego Field Trial-Niland



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur Callbacks to the 3rd Series-25 dogs

1,6,12,14,15,18,20,21,24,25,30,31,32,33,36,37,40,41,44,45,49,50,52,53,54

Open Callbacks to the 2nd series-40 dogs

2,3,4,5,8,10,12,14,16,17,18,19,22,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,30,31,32,
33,36,37,39,41,45,46,48,49,50,51,52,53,54,55,57,59​


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Derby Placements

1st Sundog's Arctic Timber O-Corrie & Paula Elmes H-Amie Duke
2nd Sit Happens O-Tom Hemmingway H-Amie Duke
3rd Crescent City Warrior O-H Boyd Woodward
4th Justin Time Elise O-Scott Anderson H-Patti Kiernan
RJ Rockliffs Choppers Chipper O-H Sally Foster

JAMS 1,3,4,11,14,16,17,25,26,27


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur Results

1st FC AFC Volwood's Angel O-Jack & Florence Vollstedt H-Jack
2nd FC/AFC Pure Labs Skys The Limit O-Pete & Donna May Goodale H-Pete
3rd FC AFC CFC CNAFC Northern Dancer 11 O-H Jim Harvie
4th FTCH AFTCH Heads Up Fire in the Hole O-H Lynn Nelson
RJ AFC Shadowpines Chabasco O-Bob & Nancy Byrum H-Bob

JAMs 6, 31, 33, 37


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Congratulations to Amie Duke on her Derby 1st and 2nd Places!!!


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Congratulations to training partners Lynn Nelson and Rio, Arnie and Missy and Keno and Florence and Cal for your good results in the Am! Wish I could be there.

--Susan


----------



## kirkandlaura (Feb 18, 2008)

Congratulations Amie Duke, you are the best !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Derrick Wilkerson (Nov 28, 2009)

Congratulations to Corrie and Paula Elmes for their win in the Derby


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Derrick Wilkerson said:


> Congratulations to Corrie and Paula Elmes for their win in the Derby


I was thinking the same thing Derrick.

*Good on Timber!!!*

And Patti and Corrie.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Russ said:


> Amateur Results
> *
> 1st FC AFC Volwood's Angel O-Jack & Florence Vollstedt H-Jack*
> 2nd FC/AFC Pure Labs Skys The Limit O-Pete & Donna May Goodale H-Pete
> ...



Back to back weekend wins for Angel and Jack....


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Add my congratulations for Lynn Nelson and Rio. Way to go!


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats Lynn and Rio and Florence, Russ and Cal in the Am.


----------



## PaulaE (Dec 16, 2005)

Howard N said:


> I was thinking the same thing Derrick.
> *Good on Timber!!!*[/B]
> And Patti and Corrie.


Thanks Howard and Derrick. But Amie Duke did the training  Yay Amie!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't have much news, but the news I have is pretty good. 

We have a new *Field Champion Golden!!*

Congratulations to Patti Kiernan for bringing home an Open 3rd, the point needed to finish FC Firemark Rackem and Stackem Casey!! Woohoo!!!!

When Marie Doherty called to tell me and I saw her name on my cell phone, I was choked up before I even answered the call. I knew she wouldn't be calling unless there was some big news and indeed there was. 

And of course we always like to thank Carol Kachelmeyer and Ann Simeon for giving Casey and so many others such a fantastic start!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

WOW Thats Fantastic, Congratulations to Marie, Patti, Carol, Ann and Eric for all their help making this new FC! Melanie for breeding such nice Goldens and anyone else that had hand in the making of this great young dog.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Melanie Foster said:


> I don't have much news, but the news I have is pretty good.
> 
> We have a new *Field Champion Golden!!*
> 
> ...


Wow so cool! Congrats Marie, Patti and most of all Casey!!


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Wow!!!! Congratulations Marie and Casey, Patti, Carol, Ann and of course Melanie for bringing Casey into this world. Always love to see Goldens being successful in this game. Not enough of them YET!!!!

Arleen


----------



## Tim Lawrence (Feb 18, 2008)

Melanie Foster said:


> I don't have much news, but the news I have is pretty good.
> 
> We have a new *Field Champion Golden!!*
> 
> ...


Congrats to all of you. I just talked to Carol about my little gal and getting a good report. Hopefully I have the same luck. And Mel, why didn't you come and say hello at SVRC trial??? The Derby and Qual wasn't that far from the Open/Am!!!


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

If you have her with Carol and Ann, you are good!! And yes, I should have included Carol and Ann in my post, they have the magic touch with the young dogs!



Tim Lawrence said:


> Congrats to all of you. I just talked to Carol about my little gal and getting a good report. Hopefully I have the same luck. And Mel, why didn't you come and say hello at SVRC trial??? The Derby and Qual wasn't that far from the Open/Am!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

Tim Lawrence said:


> And Mel, why didn't you come and say hello at SVRC trial??? The Derby and Qual wasn't that far from the Open/Am!!!


I wasn't there. Jump is home in season. 

Oops, just getting caught up on all the other news. Congrats to Florence, Russ & Cal for being there at the end again and to Lynn and Rio for their placement!


----------



## Tim Lawrence (Feb 18, 2008)

jgrammer said:


> If you have her with Carol and Ann, you are good!! And yes, I should have included Carol and Ann in my post, they have the magic touch with the young dogs!


I'm really glad Carol has my girl with her other littermates. She has her hands full with our A-Team for sure. Sounds like she doesn't need that much of a magic touch, just strong arms for the reigns.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Melanie Foster said:


> I don't have much news, but the news I have is pretty good.
> 
> We have a new *Field Champion Golden!!*
> 
> ...


OUTSTANDING, that's great news for ALL the connections...


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

OMG!!!!! I am speechless! Marie, Casey and Melanie, I cannot even begin to express my pride or excitement for you! Takes a lot to shut me up! Congratulations in a very big way!!!!
Diane
WOW...my brother FC Casey........nice ring to that! So proud of you bro!
Houston


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Melanie Foster said:


> I don't have much news, but the news I have is pretty good.
> 
> We have a new *Field Champion Golden!!*
> 
> ...


HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! To ALL involved!!!! 
And, to think I got to play with Casey and all his littermates, in Melanie's backyard, when he was only a little bigger than a softball  Wasn't all that long ago either.


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Bait said:


> HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! To ALL involved!!!!
> And, to think I got to play with Casey and all his littermates, in Melanie's backyard, when he was only a little bigger than a softball  Wasn't all that long ago either.


That was a great day, who'd have thunk.......one of those adorable little furballs would become an FC 3 years later!


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Well done Marie!!!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations to all the ribbon winners but most especially to Marie, Melanie, and Casey on the FC and to Lynn Nelson for the Amateur placement with Rio.


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Congratulations to Casey and Annette and Patti for the FC. It is great to watch Casey as he sits up to watch for his birds!

--Susie


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Susan said:


> Congratulations to Casey and Annette and Patti for the FC. It is great to watch Casey as he sits up to watch for his birds!
> 
> --Susie


Times Two!!! And to Pilot and Jake. They had a little something to do with it all, too.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Yeah! Can't forget Jake!  Casey's daddy!


----------



## Steve Babcock (Dec 3, 2005)

Congratulations to Larry Calvert and Skatch, in three weeks, an Amateur win, an Amateur second and an Open win. Not bad for a dog that just turned three.


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Steve Babcock said:


> Congratulations to Larry Calvert and Skatch, in three weeks, an Amateur win, an Amateur second and an Open win. Not bad for a dog that just turned three.


 Ditto that!


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Steve Babcock said:


> Congratulations to Larry Calvert and Skatch, in three weeks, an Amateur win, an Amateur second and an Open win. Not bad for a dog that just turned three.


Big Congrats! gotta love those Chance pups!


----------

